# Clearing past S.M.A.R.T. events



## jubajuba (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm using smartmontools to monitor the HDDs in my file server. When I set it up I had to few fans and so got a S.M.A.R.T. error on ID 190 (Airflow_Temperature_Cel). I've added some fans to keep the disks cool, but now I get errors in my logs from the drive that got to hot. I get a "In_the_past" for "WHEN_FAILED" for ID 190.
Does anyone have some tips on how to "clear" this error? The drive in question is a Seagate Barracuda on a LSI SAS/SATA controller.


----------

